# hooking up Holley 5210



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

I need help to hook up vacume lines?
Hello! I'm so excited, i got a holley 5210. yes its a feedback carb version of the 5200holley/weber. i got the adapter plate and every thing. now the hard part hooking up the vacume lines. here is pictures of my carb eBay Motors: HOLLEY CARBURETOR 78 HORIZION TC3 MOPAR DODGE 024 1.7L (item 280174763071 end time Nov-27-07 13:35:35 PST)
as you can see it has a coke and a vacume line going to it, also a vacume connection above the mixture solinoid, one big one small at the base. 
what should i hook where? ie purge canister ect.


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i got a '82 sentra, e16, hatachi carb ect.


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

I found the motherload for vacume diagrams, sentra, 82 to 96! at autozone duo!
now to find diagrams for the holley...build a 555ic pwm unit...
hope this helps any one else out!
http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/16/98/12/0900823d80169812/repairInfoPages.htm


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

i had a stroke of gunis. if i could use a varicap powered by the o2 senor too pull a 555timer in pwm i could create a feedback loop. An analogue computer. I will add a pot to this to tune the mixture solniod at will. I'm doing the math today. 
If anyone has some advice to this route of controlling this beast. 
let me know.
more or less like this:


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

The reset pin is connected to +V, so it has no effect on the circuit's operation.

When the circuit powers up, the trigger pin is LOW as capacitor C1 is discharged. This begins the oscillator cycle, causing the output to go HIGH.

When the output goes HIGH, capacitor C1 begins to charge through the right side of R1 and diode D2. When the voltage on C1 reaches 2/3 of +V, the threshold (pin 6) is activated, which in turn causes the output (pin 3), and discharge (pin 7) to go LOW.

When the output (pin 3) goes LOW, capacitor C1 starts to discharge through the left side of R1 and D1. When the voltage on C1 falls below 1/3 of +V, the output (pin 3) and discharge (pin 7) pins go HIGH, and the cycle repeats.

Pin 5 is not used for an external voltage input, so it is bypassed to ground with an 0.01uF capacitor.

Note the configuration of R1, D1, and D2. Capacitor C1 charges through one side of R1 and discharges through the other side. The sum of the charge and discharge resistance is always the same, therefore the wavelength of the output signal is constant. Only the duty cycle varies with R1.

The overall frequency of the PWM signal in this circuit is determined by the values of R1 and C1. In the schematic above, this has been set to 144 Hz.

To compute the component values for other frequencies, use the formula:

Frequency = 1.44 / (R1 * C1)

In this circuit, the output pin is used to charge and discharge C1, rather than the discharge pin. This is done because the output pin has a "totem pole" configuration. It can source and sink current, while the discharge pin only sinks current. Note that the output and discharge pins go HIGH and LOW at the same time in the oscillator cycle.

The discharge pin is used to drive the output. In this case, the output is a IRFZ46N MOSFET. The gate of the MOSFET must be pulled high as the discharge pin is open collector only. Being an N channel MOSFET, the IRFZ46N will conduct from drain to source when the gate pin rises above 4 volts or so. It will stop conducting when the gate voltage falls below this voltage. The configuration of the output also serves to invert the signal from the 555 circuit.


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

I've done the math! here it is sorry did not post sooner.
1.44/fqhz=x x/r=c or x/c=r pick a vaule for C in frads or R ohms and your freqancy in hz. wacht those decmail points!
Ok the varacap diode would go in paralell with c1, Or pin 5 might able to be connected dirctly to o2 sense if c2 where left out and our circute was grounded also to the chassie? next also the motor will be omited duh!, and the MOSFET Q1 will be switching a 12volt relay. Now i would supply this circuit from a 9volt battier, but if you wanted to you could use a voltage regulator and have it run off of the car power. 
OK my research says that a eCarb runs at 10hz with a varying duty cycle. the challange is finding a r cap comb thats easy to get, 300kpot = .47uf cap
100k pot = 1.44uf cap.
get a 1uf cap and parallel it with a .47uf or two .22uf caps, get the ones that say 10% or smaller% ok. Remeber the SUM of the discharge and charge cycles of C1 remain the same cause of how R1 is set up as you turn the dial 99ohms 1 ohms, 50ohms 50ohms, 1ohms 99ohms. make sense? so the 'duty cycle' changes, the pulse width changes. cacl for full R1 vaule. a graph helps, i'll scan one i made earlyer showing a the potsition of a 300k pot vs milseconds. on more thing 100% dutycylce=hardwired to battery duh, is bad for our solinoide. 

btw:"The overall frequency of the PWM signal in this circuit is determined by the values of R1 and C1. In the schematic above, this has been set to 144 Hz.

To compute the component values for other frequencies, use the formula:

Frequency = 1.44 / (R1 * C1)"
[fyi 100k=100 000 * 0.1uf= .0000001 /1.44= 144hz]
ref: DPRG: A Simple PWM Circuit Based on the 555 Timer
very use full Electrostatic Capacitance Converter
will eplain RC time conssitant: RC circuit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tarth (Nov 2, 2007)

oh just junk the varacap its not nessary. and i dont know enuff about pin 5 to mess with. i think i've explained it well. it is a really simple circut. all parts are at radioshack, as for the relay if you got that far i trust you to figure it out easly. Just think your own quarter-mile-dial, i saw one sell on ebay for $300! last year. These are impossable to find, and info in scarce. ~$20 vs more than i got!


----------

